
The dangers of premature scaling - capricious_d
https://medium.com/superteam/danger-the-7-deadly-sins-of-startups-premature-scaling-1d2a976e2540?source=linkShare-e9895d03a2c-1540680956
======
capricious_d
Article looking at how start ups shoot themselves in the foot by scaling too
quickly

